# Roofing Coil Nailers



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I use Hitachi and the older version of the Bostich N45 but does anyone prefer the newer version by bostich?(and why) Also does anyone have or had the Dewalt coil nailer? and how does it compare to the other coilers mentioned?
________
Ebony Webcam


----------



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

I just bought a rn45 yesterday. I think the rn46 is just lighter but I have never used one. I don't like a super light gun.

I would like to know the difference between the rn45, rn45b, and rn45b-1


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I have 5 Hitachi's and 1 SENCO .. I do not like Bostich . Paslode would be my next choice...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Max guns are awsome, I have 2 for the last 3yrs and still runnin..:thumbup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ive owned a dewalt roofing nailer found it at a pawn shop for 25 bucks and the only thing wrong was that there was no air hose connecter. and i actually really liked the gun. it hardly ever misfired not to heavy.. its the first gun ive owned that wasnt a bostitch. ive used hitachis and didnt really care for them. its really all just personal preference.


----------



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought a craftsman when I started working for myself. I didn't like it at all, to much recoil not enough drive. 

I've bought nothing but bostitch from then on.


----------



## Wiscrock (Jan 14, 2011)

Have to agree with the Dewalt thing, we have 4 hitachi's, 2 Bostich and I bought a Dewalt at the pawn shop for $30 just because, hey it was only $30 bucks and looked new. 3 years later, I have had each of the hitachi's and Bostich at the repair shop for somthing, The guys like the Dewalt, not to heavy and never been to the repair shop. I'd buy more if we need more guns,


----------



## VermontRoofing (Mar 19, 2011)

*Burlington Vermont Roofing*

We have always used Bostich Roofing Coil Nail Guns and we also have some Bostich Framing Guns.

The Bostich Roofing Guns I would highly recommend they do have their quirks but all-in-all a good durable roofing coil nailer.

Many other brands have too much plastic and appear to be way to fragile.

The older models are all metal heavy and built tough.

Just my experience.

Chittenden Builders 
Roofing Contractors Burlington Vermont


----------



## Ahayek13 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been using the same 4 dewalt nailers for about 4 years now. They work great. They are the lightest nailer I've seen, but they have alot of recoil in my opinion compared to hitachi. 

I got to use a hitachi last year for a month and was blown away by how fast & smooth it was. 

I've been doing some research on a new nailer. Bosch came out with one last year. I think...? Finally got to see/hold one without having to "special order" one. And I was shocked!!!! Ill be picking it up next week

It's model # is "RN175"


----------



## nancy421 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re*

I have Bostitch 1-3/4 in. Coil Roofing Nailer from last three years. It is just awesome and works quite well


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i have a really old bostich coil nailer and a, not so old, senco. i really think there all pretty much the same, seeing as they all take the same nails.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

just got the hitachi, love it. its thicker in one section where i broke my senco, ofcourse it took almost 15 years to break it there but still it broke. but hitachi is lighter. time will tell.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a couple Bostitch guns in the truck but they rarely get used by the installers. Instead the installers including myself always grab for the newest Hitachi...

My brother has got a liking to the Bosch gun and I picked one up at Menards for $150 before the 11% rebate. BTW, grabbed a new Hitachi too as it was $20 + 11% rebate.

Have always heard good things about the Max never tried one though.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

I like bostitch 46 light weight and shoots 100 rounds per minute. It's alot fastest than other guns .


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Have a crew with 5 or 6 nailers. Have used the Bostitch for 6 years. Nailing down shingles almost everyday except for Sunday for those 6 roofing season...Like the Bostich nail guns :thumbup1like the battery commercial.....they just keep nailing, and nailing), but I'm looking for a cap nailer that works as good.


----------

